# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  12-week D-bol & Test E. (before, during, and after pics)

## TOkidd

Whatsup y'all!

So I'm in week 2 of a 12-week cycle that consists of the following:

D-Bol - 40mg/day for 6 weeks
Test E. - 500mg/week for 12 weeks


My stats:

Age: 31
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 220
BF: ?

I've been back in the gym for six months after a long hiatus. This is only my second cycle, my first being a Deca -only cycle in 2003 that lasted 10 weeks. Contrary to popular opinion, I kept my sex drive and erections during that cycle and gained about 20 pounds of muscle, 15 of which I kept. In 13 years of training, I've spent about six of them training properly, and the rest...well, let's just say there's been some costly breaks where I lost all my strength and lots of muscle too. 

So six months into my comeback I decided to do a cycle. I've always been an ectomorph and used to be super-skinny. I had a lot of trouble putting on muscle and maintaining it during the years I was training. Lately, my metabolism slowed down and I started to gain weight. I decided to start working out again and six months in I've put on some poundage and lost much of the definition I used to have in my mid-section. But that's okay for now! I'm just trying to gain as much muscle as possible and if I gain some fat in the process, I can work it off later. 

I've decided to include two photos taken just before I started my cycle. These were taken at rest, no pump, and give you a fairly good idea of my upper-body's size and proportions going in to the cycle:







I had to take these photos myself so it was tough to hit more than this one pose. Next time I'll get someone to take pics from different angles. I'm going to post new progress shots every month, so the next ones will be in 2.5 weeks. 

The D-bol is working its magic. I've gained fifteen pounds already, but I've been eating much more than usual. I don't believe this is all water weight either because I'm taking .5mg of Ariimidex every day and don't feel bloated at all. My strength gains have been decent, but nothing extraordinary. Still waiting for the Test to kick in. 

I know I should have waited to start this cycle. Six months back in the gym isn't really enough time and I could have gained more muscle and strength before I went on the gear, but I had the $ now, so I decided to use it while I could, and it's bloody hard to just sit on the stuff, so I'm doing it. Hopefully it will be a good cycle and others thinking about doing the same cycle for the first time can see the results first-hand. 

peace,

TOkidd

----------


## roidkid

Will be good to watch results mate.

----------


## lovbyts

Obviously your aas knowledge is very little and your lifting and diet experience is even less or you would realize you are no where ready to do a cycle. Nice waste of money even if you do gain some muscle/water since you are out of shape due to poor diet you wont keep what you gain. Holding the weight is not the same as holding the muscle.

Have you ever been in shape? I LOL when people say they use to be ectomorph but now the metabolism has change.... hahahaha It means you use to be young and active at one time, always walking, running, playing doing things and now you sit on your butt in an office or in front of the tv and eat/drink to much. Why cant people just be honest.

If you owned a 1980 Honda Civic with 200K miles that burns a little oil, needs a valve job and has some exhaust leaks and 100% stock can you give me one good reason you would fill the gas tank with 115 octane race gas? What would you expect to gain from it?  maybe burn holes in your pistons, overheat and blow a head gasket? You are the 1980 Honda. What you need to do is to overhaul your engine, add some performance parts THEN add the high octane/aas. not the other way around.

To many people think it's a magic pill but you will soon find it's not. You have enough post that you should have already realized this. IMO it was/is a foolish move. You are at least 6 months to 1 year away from being ready depending on how hard you work.

----------


## Times Roman

Are these photos before your 6 months at the gym?

----------


## TOkidd

These photos were taken about 1 week before I started my cycle.

Having some extra weight around my mid-section is not a problem for me. It's much easier for me to lose weight than gain it. I'm happy to actually be a little overweight - it means my bullking diet is working. I've been bulking for six months now, eating 4000+ calories per day and this is a bulking cycle so I don't mind having some excess bodyfat. 

I'm an extremely active person who still has a fast metabolism, and my weight can fluctuate five pounds in a day if I miss a meal or am more active than usual so the extra weight in my mid-section is a way for me to prevent muscle loss. We're not all perfect eaters and there are times when I can't eat when I need to and during these moments I'd rather be burning fat than muscle. 

I am still an ectomorph, not an out-of-shape once-upon-a-time ectomorph. I've just been eating far more calories than usual and have gained weight. This is what I'm trying to do. When I reach a weight level just above my target, I'll start counting my calories and even doing cardio. When my cycle is finished I'll shed the extra weight no problem. 

IMO, if a person were in perfect shape when they started gear, there would be no reason to do a cycle. We all have different goals, and mine are to gain weight, add muscle, knowing that I can easily achieve more definition and fat loss when the time comes. But it's hard to do both at once. I agree that I should have waited...but people shouldn't take illegal drugs either.  :Smilie:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> These photos were taken about 1 week before I started my cycle.
> 
> Having some extra weight around my mid-section is not a problem for me. It's much easier for me to lose weight than gain it. I'm happy to actually be a little overweight - it means my bullking diet is working. I've been bulking for six months now, eating 4000+ calories per day and this is a bulking cycle so I don't mind having some excess bodyfat. 
> 
> I'm an extremely active person who still has a fast metabolism, and my weight can fluctuate five pounds in a day if I miss a meal or am more active than usual so the extra weight in my mid-section is a way for me to prevent muscle loss. We're not all perfect eaters and there are times when I can't eat when I need to and during these moments I'd rather be burning fat than muscle. 
> 
> I am still an ectomorph, not an out-of-shape once-upon-a-time ectomorph. I've just been eating far more calories than usual and have gained weight. This is what I'm trying to do. When I reach a weight level just above my target, I'll start counting my calories and even doing cardio. When my cycle is finished I'll shed the extra weight no problem. 
> 
> IMO, if a person were in perfect shape when they started gear, there would be no reason to do a cycle. We all have different goals, and mine are to gain weight, add muscle, knowing that I can easily achieve more definition and fat loss when the time comes. But it's hard to do both at once. I agree that I should have waited...but people shouldn't take illegal drugs either.


not trying to hate on you bro but youve got it all wrong man there is a reason for someone in great shape to do a cycle and thats to break through a platau or reach another level of ones physique...thats what peeps are trying to get across to you, imagine if you already looked good how much better you would look after a cycle...i get that you want to get big now but as you will find its just not that easy, aas are not magic as was said before...you should really think this through a bit more and at least get your diet in order cus what it appears you are doing now is just gaining fat....good luck man...

----------


## TOkidd

I'm not claiming to be in perfect shape. But I think you'll be surprised to see how quickly I lose the extra bodyfat around the mid-section. If I'm left with more muscle than I had once my cycle is over and the bodyfat is gone, then I'll consider the cycle a success.

Having gone through many of the threads in this forum I've noticed that most of the posters were in worse shape than me going into their cycle - some even after multiple cycles. We all want to see results fast, especially when, like me, you've spent years training and are making a comeback and want to get back to where you used to be. We live in a culture of instant gratification, and this extends to bodybuilding. But I worked damn hard for six years without gear to transform from a friggin' twig to a lean, muscular individual. But I was always ripped and never quite 'big' enough. I think it's a bit hyperbolic to say that I'm only gaining fat because I have some extra weight around my mid-section. A lot of other steroid users on this forum have done well with their cycles going in with a much higher BF%.

But we'll see, right? I'm going to post progress pics every month. Maybe I'll start paying more attention to abs and eating cleaner calories. Like I said, I don't have a problem losing weight. It's gaining weight that's the trouble, so I'm actually pretty thrilled to be where I'm at, knowing it won't take too long for me to get my six-pack back.

----------


## lovbyts

Some people just dont get and and will use all kind of excuses.

I can easily loose 5 lbs in one day also and there is no way I would consider myself a ectomorph. I use to work out 6x a week, 2 hrs a day and eat a ton but not gain weight. Eventually I stopped working out and looked like you. Then I learned how to eat and I eat almost 2x what I use to but dont have the fat. It's about what you eat and when you eat it. You can eat a lot, gain weight and NOT gain fat with a decent diet. There is no reason to gain FAT when bulking unless you are a 1960s wrestler and have the education of a 7th grader.

Try doing some reading over at the diet section on proper nutrition and diet. You dont loose muscle because you have excess fat but as you said, everyone has different goals.

----------


## TOkidd

I consider myself an ectomorph because that description best matches my physiology. I have a long, thin frame with a relatively short torso, narrow chest, narrow waist, long arms, long legs, and some difficulty gaining and maintaining muscle. 

I suppose some of you would say I'm an endomorph? My grade 7 education has allowed me to deduce that my body-type best fits the ectomorph description. Having some extra belly fat does not change my physiology. 

TOkidd

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I'm not claiming to be in perfect shape. But I think you'll be surprised to see how quickly I lose the extra bodyfat around the mid-section. If I'm left with more muscle than I had once my cycle is over and the bodyfat is gone, then I'll consider the cycle a success.
> 
> Having gone through many of the threads in this forum I've noticed that most of the posters were in worse shape than me going into their cycle - some even after multiple cycles. We all want to see results fast, especially when, like me, you've spent years training and are making a comeback and want to get back to where you used to be. We live in a culture of instant gratification, and this extends to bodybuilding. But I worked damn hard for six years without gear to transform from a friggin' twig to a lean, muscular individual. But I was always ripped and never quite 'big' enough. I think it's a bit hyperbolic to say that I'm only gaining fat because I have some extra weight around my mid-section. A lot of other steroid users on this forum have done well with their cycles going in with a much higher BF%.
> 
> But we'll see, right? I'm going to post progress pics every month. Maybe I'll start paying more attention to abs and eating cleaner calories. Like I said, I don't have a problem losing weight. It's gaining weight that's the trouble, so I'm actually pretty thrilled to be where I'm at, knowing it won't take too long for me to get my six-pack back.


hey bro it your body do what you want with it...but your before pics honestly dont show that you have ever trained before let alone get back to whatever shape you where in whay back when but dont just generalize that everyone here was in worse shape than you when they first started and i would bet that whatever threads you read those members are not currently with us cus they tryed there master plan of getting swole/ripped and fell on there face cus they expected the drugs to do all the work and they were far from ready... then there are those of us that have been here a while did our reasurch got our diets in order gained natty for a few years and then took the plunge into aas armed with the knowledge to run a succesfull cycle responsibly...im going to follow you in your endevor and wish you the best so please dont fade away like most newbies and let us know how it turns out....good luck...

----------


## Twin

I predict fail... just from my own little understanding(im far from a expert, so i hate to even post in an aas thread... but still have a tiny bit of knowledge to know u just arent near ready)... you arent lean enough, you dont have much muscle mass. and you have little knowledge on training/dieting. and you claim to do a cycle in 2003? but it barely looks like u workout..

----------


## oldschoolfitness

im not saying it cant be done but your are going to have to be dedicated to a good diet before you see good results. hope you pull it off. its always cool to see someone do a complete 180 turn around; good luck bro keep those pics posted

----------


## Windex

I hope your diet is in check mate - I hate to be disappointed by a fellow Canadian.

----------


## bonosmate

waste of a cycle mate!! you really need to hit the gym hard for a few mths....plenty of cardio before you even consider it.....suppose you've started it now so best of luck with it!!!

----------


## hankdiesel

You are not an ectomorph buddy. Stop eating like shit. That is why you gained 15lbs off dbol . You need to lose some weight.

----------


## TOkidd

I'm not going to debate the other members of this forum about various points which have been made regarding my readiness for AAS, my body type, etc. 

The original purpose of this thread was to be a log of my progress for those who were interested in doing a cycle of the same compounds. So I'm going to continue in that direction and if others want to comment/criticize, that's fine but I may not reply depending on the relevance to my intended goals with this thread.

I am now just over two weeks into my cycle and certain side effects from the Dianabol are becoming apparent. I am getting acne on my face, which I am keeping in check with Proactiv. Even with these measures, I have developed a couple cysts by my nose which are quite inflamed and may sprout multiple nodules/pustules before they heal. Cystic acne is pretty much beyond the scope of Proactiv, but it's mild so far so I'm not fretting. Smaller patches of nodules have erupted around my chin, but these have responded well to treatment with Proactiv. I had cystic acne in my early 20's after using a corticosteroid on my face for a prolonged period of time after being told by my idiot ex that it was prescription acne medication. This completely messed up the balance of my skin and turned a small breakout into a years-long struggle. I had to go through 2 courses of Accutane to solve the problem and have been acne-free until now. I'm hoping I won't have to take Accutane again when this cycle is finished.

The other negative side I've noticed from the D-Bol is water retention in my extremities, particularly my feet. They are very swollen - to the point where you can't even see my ankles. I also cannot fit my ring on my ring finger any longer. Although this is a bit of a nuisance I wouldn't say it's a severe side effect. Keep in mind that I'm taking .5mg of A-dex every day and am still experiencing a certain amount of water retention. Nonetheless, I'm not going to increase my A-dex dose for now.

As far as positive effects, my weight has stabilized for now at 220 pounds, 15 higher than when I started. I've been paying more attention to my diet and cardio, and I believe I should be able to lose most if not all of the extra body fat around my mid-section within three months. My strength has definitely improved, as have my # of reps and energy levels in the gym. I get a great pump during workouts -much more than usual. Overall, I'm happy with the early effects of the D-bol and am looking forward to Test E. kicking in. Since I am staying on the D-bol for 6 weeks, there should be an overlap of a couple weeks when the two compounds are working together. I'm thinking this will be great for strength gains. 

Anyhow, that's all there is to tell. In 2 weeks or so I'll post the next set of photos.

peace

TOkidd

----------


## TOkidd

So my cyle has come to an abrupt end. If you care to know why, here's the link to the relevant thread:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...I-go-from-here

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Good luck bud. Almost every post I see of lovbyts... Its criticsm. The older u get.. The crankier! Haha

----------


## Granovich

> Obviously your aas knowledge is very little and your lifting and diet experience is even less or you would realize you are no where ready to do a cycle. Nice waste of money even if you do gain some muscle/water since you are out of shape due to poor diet you wont keep what you gain. Holding the weight is not the same as holding the muscle.
> 
> Have you ever been in shape? I LOL when people say they use to be ectomorph but now the metabolism has change.... hahahaha It means you use to be young and active at one time, always walking, running, playing doing things and now you sit on your butt in an office or in front of the tv and eat/drink to much. Why cant people just be honest.
> 
> If you owned a 1980 Honda Civic with 200K miles that burns a little oil, needs a valve job and has some exhaust leaks and 100% stock can you give me one good reason you would fill the gas tank with 115 octane race gas? What would you expect to gain from it? maybe burn holes in your pistons, overheat and blow a head gasket? You are the 1980 Honda. What you need to do is to overhaul your engine, add some performance parts THEN add the high octane/aas. not the other way around.
> 
> To many people think it's a magic pill but you will soon find it's not. You have enough post that you should have already realized this. IMO it was/is a foolish move. You are at least 6 months to 1 year away from being ready depending on how hard you work.


love when u make car examples!

----------

